# Genesis Peptides August Sale!!



## Genesis Peptides (Aug 9, 2010)

To all Iron Magazine members Genesis Peptides is offering a sale for the month of August all peptides $10.00 off and free cold shipping!!  To receive this offer please call 866.774.4808 while supplies last!

Thank you,

Genesis Peptides


----------

